# 1960s Amphicat



## Wardbrook (Feb 17, 2020)

I have an old 1960s amphicat project this is a 6x6 at one time amphibious vehicle that is the predecessor to today’s Argo. It’s fairly small and I’d guess maybe 300lbs tops without the motor. I am thinking about converting this to electric the way the stock setup worked was a transmission which had two output shafts each with a sprocket going to the left or right set of 3 tires which are all chained drive to each other.

I think this would be an easy electric conversion as I could use two motors one for each set of wheels. My goals are only 10-15mph but I’d like it to climb any reasonable slope I can point it at. 

This would be a budget build for sure. My work shop is on the property next to my house and I do a whole lot of running back and forth it’s not quite far enough that I can justify hopping in my truck unless I have something I need move but it’s just far enough the walk gets old. Having a way to move back and forth silently would be awesome. I’d also like to be able to play in my woods with it. I’m not sure I’ll ever try to rebuild the seals and get it in the water again so that’s not much of an issue.

I was looking at a pair of brushed motors on eBay with 6:1 reduction gear boxes. They are 500w 24v motors would this be enough power to do what I want to do? There is also an option for 800w 36 volt motors the price is close but I’d rather not have the weight and expense of the extra battery if it would be overkill for my application anyway.


----------

